# FEAR AGGRESSION!



## leaharmes (Feb 11, 2009)

hey guys. i have a 10 month old german sheperd/lab mix, and he has recently started to be super aggressive to strangers. and nothing i have done seems to help. any ideas?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

What have you done so far? Sounds like he needs more socialisation. Are you taking classes with him? How are you introducing him to strangers?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What exactly is the aggressive behavior that he is exhibiting?


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

More socialization is definitely in order. 

Another thing you can do is have people come over that he would normally growl at. Keep him on a leash so you can control him if he lunges, but just have them act really calm and casual and throw treats on the ground in front of him. This should help him build trust with people he determines are "threats"


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

Lots of socialization is good! Simple obedience classes are very good because there are other people as well as dogs there, who can take turns petting him and getting him used to people!


----------



## pboyer (Feb 5, 2009)

I to have a F GSD that gets aggresive when people come in. I started taking her to work and trying to get her into class but I have a problem with food , her and the other dogs. She can't stand when the other dogs get around me and I am not sure what to do about that but when there is food involved she will fight them. Then during that she will urinate some while doing this. Any ideas!!!


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

tango_rawley tango_rawley 
New Member 


Registered: 01/21/09 
Posts: 1 

Online 
Hi I am Rawley's mom . He is 5 monthes now and I hope somebody can help me. I take Rawley to the local trail in the morning for walks. I take his treats he walks right next to me, he follows the "watch me" command, but whenever somebody comes down the trail or gets next to us he goes crazy. His fur on his back stands up, he barks and will not listen to anything that I say. To back track when I see that somebody is coming I start the watch me and give him treats but as soon as they get close he forgets it all. I can see that people are afraid. I have even taken him off to the side of the trail and made him sit so people could walk by, and he still goes crazy. He does not stop at people he even goes crazy with other dogs on the trail. Also when I take our kids to school and pick them up Rawley sees other kids walking by and he barks and his back fur goes up. Rawley is fine around our children and other family members, and also our friends. He has not been to obedience class yet. I know we need to get him into one. Everyone helps out in the house with feeding and giving commands. Does anyone think it might be a pack issue? If so how do I fix it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There are alot of threads here on fear aggression and you can go back several pages. Several good books are listed throughout these threads. The key to a FA dog is management and watching the body language of the dog. Take them out of the environment before they reach their threshold. Positive redirection back to you when they are reacting is a good way to manage it. Do you train with a clicker? This is a great way to get your dogs attention. Tango_Rawley, your pup may be going thru a fear stage, so just keep up with the socializing and getting into a class is a great idea. 
The type of collar your pup is on is important too. The prong(I hope the 5 month old isn't wearing one yet!) will ramp up a reactive dog, so maybe go with a front clip harness, sensation brand: http://www.softouchconcepts.com/ or a gentle leader(make sure you get your dog use to it beforehand) If you can control your pup without these, a no-slip adjustable is what my dogs have graduated to, they won't choke and the dog can't wiggle out of it.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: tango_rawley
> tango_rawley tango_rawley
> New Member
> 
> ...



I beleive your issue would be solved by socializing your puppy. He's afraid of people and dogs and that is why he is reacting that way. The obedience class will help but you also need to get him out more and just like they told the other poster, have people toss him treats so he doesn't see them as a threat any more.


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

The only thing with socializing Rawley more is that when we get outside and he sees people or other dogs he still goes crazy. Do you think that in time he will stop? Another thing when I take Rawley to the pet store he will not bark at people in the store or other dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

tango,,Personally I'd get some professional help.

From your above post, it sounds like Rawley is FINE in the petstore? Take full advantage of that,,I'd be taking him there every single day to socialize. 

I would then look for a trainer/behaviorist in your area who can help you with desentizing him to the things that 'set him off', since it does sound like you need some help managing him.

When a dog is going that "bonkers" in public at other people and dogs, they naturally will be afraid/look at you like you have cujo. 
My best suggestion is to find some pro help in your area and go from there.


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you very much and we are looking into some help.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck to you,,he's only 10mths old, so that is to your advantage as well,,deprogramming/desentizing can be tedious, but with help you should see results you can live with in the end )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tangos pup is only 5 months, the OP's is 10mos,~ confusing, but the same issues...


----------



## mshoecraft (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like to apologize to leahandkingston 
for posting my issue under this thread. It was a complete accident and I was unable to delete the post. I in no way meant to hijack this thread.

With that said I would also like to thank those who replied to my specific problem as well. We are now in contact with the breeder to gain additional advise and hopefully we can repost with positive results later on down the road and possibly help others in the same situation.


----------

